# £20 to refurb an alloy wheel !!!!!!



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi all,

Maybe of use to somebody ?

http://www.citypowdercoaters.co.uk/#!20-wheel-deal/c92w


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I've heard about these before, and that they're good. Does the price include removal and refitting the tyres do you know? Last time I priced wheel refurbing that was an extra. Still cheap mind


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

turbosnoop said:


> I've heard about these before, and that they're good. Does the price include removal and refitting the tyres do you know? Last time I priced wheel returning that was an extra. Still cheap mind


no thats ab extra 10£


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Drive in 8-am collect 5 £45 per wheel...

http://www.citypowdercoaters.co.uk/#!drive-in-option/c1ohb


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It does show the profit margins when there is some companies doing it for a fraction of the cost. 

There's a lot of companies that do powdercoating for not a lot of cash, as soon as alloy wheels are mentioned the price rockets.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks very tempting and relatively local for me, always wanted gloss blaxk wheels.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

Yeah they're not far from me either. May have to look in to that :thumb:


----------



## restricted (Jun 13, 2011)

I had them do a set of wheels for me at £25 a wheel early last year. They were ok, certainly not show standard and you could pick fault at them but they were ok.
They removed the tyres, blasted and powdercoated all over, not just the front faces like some.
The caveat is if you want them perfect then you will pay more, but for a daily driver i'd use them again


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Perfect for what I want. cheers :thumb:


----------



## Fr33K!e (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a thread going at the moment debating whether to change the colour of my wheels and was wondering if anyone has had an experience with Cumbria Blast Shop. It's the closest one to me without having to send the wheels off (something I'm wanting to avoid but can see it happening).


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Had many a set of alloys done by CPC - always a great job. I had some Focus St alloys powder coated black with a light silver sparkle over - looked fab:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I found that if the wheels were pitted and in bad condition then the refurbishment was passable if the wheels were in good condition no pitting etc then the refurb was excellent 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

The difference in price will likely be the amount of time they spend sanding, filling etc. If you're paying £80 - £100 a corner I imagine they'll be spending that much more time / effort on getting the wheel in good nick after the original paint is stripped. Of course there will always be variations between different places as well....


----------



## reganlives (May 8, 2008)

For the price I don't think you can really go wrong. I would use them but dont live in Birmingham so would be an issue...

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've been quote £350 for all 4 wheels to be stripped, filled, prepped and powder coated in a day. Birmingham isn't a million miles away but would mean a day off work and hanging around all day which probably makes £350 look more reasonable in one sense but if they were both in the same location it makes £350 look very expensive indeed.


----------



## FK77 (May 9, 2016)

That's an excellent finish Dal3D :thumb:


----------

